# Starboard vs HDPE?



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

What is the difference between Starboard (Seaboard) and regular HDPE? I am currently enjoying 1/2" thick HDPE for my small 3" x 5" frames and have no problems with strength or it bending. When I tried to break a pencil size piece of HDPE it just bent in a circle. Is the Starboard just as durable and stiff? Any advantage or disadvantage to Starbaord over HDPE? Will 1/2" Starboard be okay?

Many thanks


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Yep you will be good to go. Starboard is just the name brand. It is normal Hdpe other then it has a cool texture on it.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Were can you find starboard?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

shew97 said:


> Were can you find starboard?


I found some at a custom acrylics shop in Duluth, Minneota.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm 1.5 hours from there. Could you provide the contact info?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

JonM said:


> I'm 1.5 hours from there. Could you provide the contact info?


I visit Duluth several times a year. Great little city!

Northern Acrylics is located in Duluth, on West Superior Street... not far from the small Salvation Army store. They currently have 1/2" Seaboard, 1/2" HDPE, and 3/4" HDPE... all in white only. Last September I picked up some 1/2" and 3/4" white HDPE from them and was hoping they might have some black.

The 1/2" HDPE is $10 per sqft... and the 1/2" Seaboard is $12. They have other materials too.

http://www.northernacrylics.com/


----------

